# existential thoughts and fears help me!



## Brennagr (Nov 29, 2012)

I been getting existential thoughts and fears lately. Like ill be laying down or wherever and start thinking about earth and why dont we feel upside down when earth is upside down and then I'll have an anxiety attack and i do this all fucking day long. Its all day, these thoughts are constantly in my mind. I feel like "how can all this be real". Anyone else feel this way? or have thoughts and anxietys like these?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, and they're horrible, I know







A lot of us get them to be honest. I won't tell you mine because I don't think it's helpful to give you more damaging food for thought. The truth is is that we're deep thinkers, we question and analyse, and sometimes it can go to the extreme, where it really takes up a lot of space in your head and causes a lot of anxiety and can even become obsessional. It will pass, but it's best to avoid things that will make you think about this kind of thing. At the moment it probably just happens in your head without much of a trigger, and you can't force yourself to ignore thoughts, but try to distract yourself with things that bring you down to earth a bit like TV, internet, reading etc.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

all day every day


----------



## Brennagr (Nov 29, 2012)

Thankyou, these thoughts are just sooo overwelming to the point that i cant shower, sleep, socialize, or even be by mysrlf.its really starting to freak me out. I never used to have thoughts like yhis and now they are happening and i dont know how to control them.


----------



## falcontk (Aug 22, 2012)

Honestly, those thoughts were probably the worst (are probably the worst). It really makes you realize how weird existence really is. It's a surreal feeling, which, to be honest, doesn't really go away; you just get better at handling it, I suppose.

I recommend, if you have the resources, to go see someone about this. Sometimes, these thoughts could be a result of something bigger that, if left unchecked and misdiagnosed, can cause worse things to occur.

As an exercise you can perform on a daily basis: Focusing on more biological things (breathing, muscle movement, looking, observational narratives, etc.). Don't focus on why it happens, but focus on it happening. It'll help to ground you, so that being by yourself becomes a bit more bearable. After that, you can try to focus on the things that are bothering you, and try to recover from them.

I hope these things help.

Hang in there. Even if it feels like shit, and you can't comprehend the comprehensible (or the incomprehensible), still try your best to focus on things around you. Just do it.


----------



## thedreamingtree (Oct 23, 2012)

falcontk said:


> I recommend, if you have the resources, to go see someone about this. Sometimes, these thoughts could be a result of something bigger that, if left unchecked and misdiagnosed, can cause worse things to occur.


What exactly do you mean by this statement?


----------



## thedreamingtree (Oct 23, 2012)

brgruby said:


> I been getting existential thoughts and fears lately. Like ill be laying down or wherever and start thinking about earth and why dont we feel upside down when earth is upside down and then I'll have an anxiety attack and i do this all fucking day long. Its all day, these thoughts are constantly in my mind. I feel like "how can all this be real". Anyone else feel this way? or have thoughts and anxietys like these?


Yes. I have these thoughts every single day. They are hard to shake, and honestly I don't know if it is possible to be rid of them entirely.

Like falcontk said, they probably won't go away, but you will develop ways to get better at handling it. The human brain can withstand A LOT, and yours will get through this, even though right now you probably feel like you are going mad.

I have had a couple different therapists advise to delve into the subject of existentialism - stating that sometimes to get over something you have to go through it, explore it, learn it - even if it scares you. I have not yet explored this, as I am quite literally afraid to open my mind to even more existential questioning. However, I am not opposed to the idea, and think once I level out a little bit this would be a good route. May be something to consider for yourself, possibly down the road if you don't feel it to be manageable at this time.

For the present, you could try distraction techniques when you see yourself spiraling into existential crisis mode. For me, I try to focus my attention to something else... I'll get up, take a walk around, play word games on my phone, read interesting articles, focus on a school assignment, etc. Also, on the other hand, I will come on to these forums and try to maybe help another person out, or share my experiences with others who go through the same thing. It provides a sense of comfort to know that you are most definitely not the only person out there dabbling in the hell of existential thoughts. It helps me a lot to offer advice or insight to someone who is struggling with an issue that I could maybe help them with.

Please just know you are not alone. Just try to remind yourself that this too shall pass, even if you feel it won't. You will not always feel like this. Right now, it may seem like you are stuck and can't get these thoughts out of your mind, but eventually you will feel some relief.

And hey, just think of all the great philosophers - they all have been in this state of mind.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

the existential thoughts are part of DP, Once the DP is gone and you have your complete identity/sense of self back, then the existential thoughts don't matter. They are all part of the DP I am afraid.


----------



## Brennagr (Nov 29, 2012)

Thankyou guys, for the good advice. I guess when something doesn't seem true or i can't understand it then i goes in my "dream world" and makes me feel more distant from everybody. I'm seeing a psycho-therapist right now and I'm on two medications: risperdal and paxil. My psychiatrist just upped my dosage instead of taking them both at night, I'm taking them in the morning as well.


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes I get thoughts like these too, I guess the only way to deal with them is not to deal with them but just accept you are thinking it, if that makes sense.
Its not easy though, as I have discovered, but have had DR an umber of times in my life and each time it comes back the thoughts do to. When the DR goes the thoughts dont bother me anymore infact seem silly. Hang in there try to keep busy doing stuff you enjoy and im sure you will eventually feel good again.

Rich


----------



## Sybs02 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi all. I can't tell you what a relief it is to know that I am not alone with these thoughts (although I wouldn't wish them on anyone else). I am 46 years old but when I was 15 I suddenly started questioning life and whether it might all be a dream. I went from feeling absolutely fine one day to being in a state of terror the next. I went to bed and put my head under the covers and felt like I could not face anything at all. No-one I knew seemed to have suffered anything similar so I felt completely alone. I was put on some horrible tablets that made my mouth dry and made me pretty sleepy, so I didn't take them. I then forced myself to stop thinking about such things and distracted myself. In the end I was fine for about 2 years. However, the problem I've found with distraction techniques is that I'm merely putting a lid on the bubbling pot underneath so it invariably boils over again at some point, also I find it does not take away the knot in my stomach or the tension at the back of my head.

Over the years I have had several recurring episodes that have tended to last about 3 months at a time (which feels like a lifetime) but then there is usually at least 2 years in between. I was on Citalopram for about 11 years (prescribed when the birth of my daughter seemed to bring it all back). Then I was moved on to Sertraline as I felt Citalopram was no longer working. I have been on Sertraline for about 3 years. However, around Christmas time, just gone, I thought I was feeling so well and had been for 2 years that it must be time to come off medication. I was fine for about 2 weeks but then the old thoughts started creeping back in. I've now gone back on Sertraline (50mg) but am not feeling great.

When I go through good periods in my life I feel like I will never go back to feeling like this, but when I go through this I feel like I will never go back to feeling well again. Do any of you find that you also cannot understand why no-one else appears to feel like this and why everyone just seems to accept everything? I sometimes feel I am being "duped" if that makes sense.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

L i o n H e ❥ r t said:


> It it's best to avoid things that will make you think about this kind of thing. At the moment it probably just happens in your head without much of a trigger, and you can't force yourself to ignore thoughts, but try to distract yourself with things that bring you down to earth a bit like TV, internet, reading etc.


What a horrible, horrible advice. Distracting will get you nowhere, it's like trying not to think the blue elephant. It's just your tired mind trying to figure out sensations and blaming them on existential questions.

However, the worst advice would be " These things are just not to be questioned ." Don't ever, ever take that seriously if somebody tells you that.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

L i o n H e ❥ r t said:


> It it's best to avoid things that will make you think about this kind of thing. At the moment it probably just happens in your head without much of a trigger, and you can't force yourself to ignore thoughts, but try to distract yourself with things that bring you down to earth a bit like TV, internet, reading etc.





> What a horrible, horrible advice. Distracting will get you nowhere, it's like trying not to think the blue elephant. It's just your tired mind trying to figure out sensations and blaming them on existential questions.
> 
> However, the worst advice would be " These things are just not to be questioned ." Don't ever, ever take that seriously if somebody tells you that.





> They are hard to shake, and honestly I don't know if it is possible to be rid of them entirely.


I got over them in few months. Also they just can't "come back" . It's not a psychosis where you suddenly forget that the thoughts aren't meaningful.



> the existential thoughts are part of DP, Once the DP is gone and you have your complete identity/sense of self back, then the existential thoughts don't matter. They are all part of the DP I am afraid.


Not only DP but also part of anxiety etc. I had these thoughts before DP, you can't say it's DP making them it's you.



> However, the problem I've found with distraction techniques is that I'm merely putting a lid on the bubbling pot underneath so it invariably boils over again at some point, also I find it does not take away the knot in my stomach or the tension at the back of my head.


That's because you shouldn't distract yourself from the first place, the thoughts themselves are distracting you from your emotional needs.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

you want fucked up, just ask me wat i think about


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

be kind to yourself, it's hard especially given how the world loves to crucify and destroy self esteem. get in touch with your needs and make them a priority. Thats what everyone seems to say works. And once you do that you can have a healthy partnership/relationships and that's what sustains recovery. Once you understand the power of boundaries and positive thoughts you can cure it.


----------

